

How Crowdsourcing Turned on Me (2014) - honzzz
http://nautil.us/issue/18/genius/how-crowdsourcing-turned-on-me

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499452)

